# Windows XP SP2's Duplicate Finder tool



## anandk (Feb 23, 2007)

Even if u're a conscientious computer user and u regularly delete unnecessary files, empty the Recycle Bin, and run Disk Defragmenter, u may b unaware of a potentially big waster of hard disk space : duplicate files. 

XP's default installation doesn't provide you with a decent utility for tracking down duplicate files. However, *Microsoft does have a tool called Duplicate Finder, which is part of the Windows XP Service Pack 2 Support Tools*. Here's how to install and use the Duplicate Finder tool:

Download the Windows XP Service Pack 2 Support Tools  and follow the instructions for installing the Complete installation version.

Open the Run dialog box by pressing [Windows]R. 
Type Dupfinder in the Open text box and click OK. 
Once DupFinder loads, simply select the drive or folder to search and then click the Start Search button. 
When DupFinder completes its search, you can scan through the list and examine the duplicate files.
Here are tips for working with the list of duplicate files:

Use either the Print Report or Export Data commands on the File menu to create a permanent record of the duplicate files. 
Use the Sort command on the View menu to reorganize the list for better analysis. 
To get more detailed information about any file, select the file, pull down the File menu, and select the Info command. 
Leave duplicate files in the Windows folder and its subfolders alone. 
If you don't recognize the duplicate file, it's better to use the Rename or Move commands on the File menu rather than the Delete command.

source : techrepublic

PS : The Windows Support Tools for Microsoft Windows XP are intended for use by Microsoft support personnel and experienced users to assist in diagnosing and resolving computer problems. For individual tool descriptions, see the Windows Support Tools documentation (Suptools.chm). Requires Validation.
*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/stylucm5.gif


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

This is great


----------



## Bancho (Feb 25, 2007)

thanku


----------

